# SVNKIT Auth



## TJava (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo, wenn ich mich so Authentifiziere:


```
SVNClientManager clientManager = SVNClientManager.newInstance(
				myOptions, "JACK", "123456");
```

geht alles

aber wenn ich den Namen&Pass nun gegen Variablen ersetze geht es nicht mehr 


```
SVNClientManager clientManager = SVNClientManager.newInstance(
				myOptions, authManager.USERNAME, authManager.PASSWORD);
```

oder so 


```
SVNClientManager clientManager = SVNClientManager.newInstance(
				myOptions, this.username, this.pass);
```

Woran liegt das? MfG


----------



## HoaX (4. Mai 2011)

Daran dass in den Variablen was anderes steht.


----------



## TJava (4. Mai 2011)

nein das ist nicht so. Ich gebe die Variable auch aus und da steht der richtige benutzer drin und das richtige password.

mmmhhh bitte helft mir ;-)


----------



## HoaX (4. Mai 2011)

Mach uns doch mal ein KSKB ...


----------



## TJava (12. Mai 2011)

Es war ein Fehler der bei auslesen aus einer Properties-Datei kam. mit .trim wurde es gelöst.

Danek für die Hilfe.


----------

